# unusual "home remedy" repair for neck hump really works...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

got an acoustic with a hump in the neck...this free home remedy works...

[video=youtube;iDhIyKkNQVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDhIyKkNQVs[/video]


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very nice find ...........cool!!!
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Well it's not so unusual. What we see in the video is two things: an error in the disagnostic of a neck hump when it's actually the top that collapsed due to dryness, thus lowering the strings and creating a 'dip' in the fretboard extension. Putting a bowl of water in the guitar and plugging the hole with a balloon will re-humidify the guitar, bringing the top back up, eliminating the dip in the fretboard extension at the same time.

Putting a wet sponge in the bowl instead of a plain water would be a safer way, although just as efficient.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks.
I love accurate info.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i just find it odd or quirky that you can repair a guitar with such simple items...

it's like a magician saying..."for my next trick...i'll need a small bowl of water and a balloon"...

can you imagine having your car fixed or having surgery performed using these items...???...


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, I see what you are saying and I agree with you. My comment may have made me look like the bored luthier who's seen it all. That wasn't my intent and I'm sorry about that.

I mainly wanted to point out that this kind of trick won't work on an actual neck hump. A true neck hump is a manufacturing defect occuring when the neck is installed with too much of a backward angle. It results in the end of the neck (around 8th fret to the 14th) 'climbing' towards the strings instead of going away from them. This makes strings buzz when fretting from the 8th to the 14th. 

The bowl of water and balloon trick wouldn't do squat for that sort of problem.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

jimi- i wish i had taken pics at the time, but i didnt-
theres a thread somewhere here showing the end result, but i recieved a little stella once
the top was separated, and had completely 'potato chipped'
the top was curled upwards- like a big u shape. at the lower bout, there was a 6 inch gap between the top and sides,
it was really bad.
at this same time, the hot water faucet in my bathtub was dripping. landlord couldnt be bothered fixing it.
that bathroom was humidity central.
i hung the guitar in there from the shower curtain rod.
took about 24 hours, and the top completely solved itself, warping back to its exact original shape, whereupon i glued it in place.
still solid as hell.


----------

